# polyelectrolyte in pgm refining



## pgm (Jan 25, 2011)

Hello..

I have a quick question...i have tryed the search box and nothing comes up.

i have now seen someone use polyelectrolyte


----------



## Lou (Jan 25, 2011)

Aqua regia will dissolve rhodium.


Probably highly concentrated peroxide solution. There's no magic to science.


----------



## 4metals (Jan 25, 2011)

It's probably an anionic polyelectrolyte. They are often used to help settle fine precipitates in waste treatment.


----------



## pgm (Jan 26, 2011)

Lou said:


> Aqua regia will dissolve rhodium.
> 
> 
> Probably highly concentrated peroxide solution. There's no magic to science.



thanks Lou....it makes more sense - do you know where i can buy polyelectrolyte?


----------



## pgm (Jan 26, 2011)

4metals said:


> It's probably an anionic polyelectrolyte. They are often used to help settle fine precipitates in waste treatment.



thanks 4metals

where can i buy it or does it have another name?


----------



## Lou (Jan 26, 2011)

Univar sells flocculants and many other chemicals worldwide. They also process waste.


Lou


----------



## 4metals (Jan 26, 2011)

Try these guys. http://www.waterspecialists.biz/

They're in Florida US


----------

